# Nutrition : Problems Which Can Frequently Be Related to Nutrition



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Problems Which Can Frequently Be Related to Nutrition 

Originally published in Agribusiness Dairyman 
Reprinted in REDGA Goat Notes & United Caprine News ('96) 
Paralytic Problems: 
Problems: Possible nutritional answers:

Milk Fever: Ca/Phos. Ratio; Vit. D; inorganic sulfate 
Downer milk fever: The above + magnesium 
Grass tetany: Magnesium 
Knuckling fetlocks, weak hindlegs: Vitamin E, Selenium, Copper 
Nerve loss: Copper 
Ataxia: Copper, copper-molybdenum 

Breeding Problems: 
Problems: Possible nutritional answers:

Retained placentas, metritis: Copper, zinc, selenium, vitamin E 
Lack of estrus: Copper, zinc, selenium, vitamin E 
Tailess sperm in semen: Selenium 
Lack of libido: Copper-molybdenum 

Hoof Problems: 
Problems: Possible nutritional answers:

Hoof Rot: Copper, iodine 
Abnormal hoof growth Copper 
Soft hoof: growth Copper 
Swollen fetlocks: Copper 
Laminitis: High rumen acid upsets copper absorption 
Hairy wart resistance: Copper (nutrition), formaldehyde (foot bath) 

Intestinal Problems: 
Problems: Possible nutritional answers:

Acidosis (pH balance): Sodium bicarbonate 
Low butterfat test: Sodium bicarbonate 
Undigested feed in manure: Copper, cobalt 
Scouring: Copper, molybdenum 
Worm resistance: Copper, molybdenum 
Low production: Copper, zinc, manganeses, inorganic sulfate 
Abnormal appetite: Copper, cobalt 



Metabolic Problems: 
Problems:  Possible nutritional answers:
High somatic cell count: Copper, zinc, selenium, Vitamin E 
Ketosis: Copper, inorganic sulfate 
White muscle disease: Selenium 
Pneumonia Copper, zinc, selenium, Vitamin E 
Heart abnormalities: Copper, selenium, magnesium 
Anemia: Iron, copper, cobalt 
Tongue lolling: Copper 
Retarded growth: Copper, molybdenum 
Sudden death: Copper, selenium, grease & nitrate 
Off-flavor milk :High iron (feed or water); Vitamin E 
High culling rate: Poor mineral nutrition program 
Fat cow syndrome: Copper, inorganic sulfate 
Hair off color, no bloom: Copper, selenium 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

